# Boone 9 Disk



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

I am contemplating purchasing the new Boone 9 however, I am not sure about the front sprocket size. Most conventional gearing is 50/34. the Boone I 46/36. How big of a deal is it to change to the 50/34 with brazed on front derailleur?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Di2 would accommodate the 50/34, but it might be worth checking with respect the the frame attachment. Also, for that kind of money, they should be willing to swap or custom-order the sizes you want without a surcharge.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

It's as simple as swapping the ring! I'd be shocked if a shop wouldn't do that as part of the sale.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe that the OP is concerned that the braze on for the front derailleur might preclude the use of a chainring as big as a 50. I don't think so, but do not know for sure.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Correct! I do know for sure & answered as such.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The Boone is spec'd w/ 46/36 _because it's a cyclocross bike..._but as mpcbike posted the derailleur will move up enough for a 50.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

I have not made the final decision yet, but the Boone seems to be the top contender. the Domane frame, Di2, disk brakes and the ability to run wide tires are key factors. it is expensive, but for the most part it is what I am looking for. I just want to make sure I can have the same gearing options as a true road bike.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm having something similar built, albeit with a steel frame.


----------

